# Somewhere i can get cheap crew neck sweatshirts printed?



## ZenMaster (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm looking to print a design i have, on a crew neck sweatshirt and have no idea where to go for this. I need it to be cheap and have a min order of 10 at least. I am willing to outsource this to wherever, if need be. Does anyone know where i can get crew neck shirts custom printed with my design for cheap?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry Ethan. An order of 10 garments and "cheap" printing is not realistic. For an order that size you need to find someone with a DTG printing machine. It won't be cheap but it will be reasonable. You also want to make sure you use cotton garments for DTG printing.


----------



## ZenMaster (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the reply,
I was looking into it, but im thinking a heat transfer would be something that i could possibly do. thoughts?


----------



## stickerguynyc (Apr 18, 2008)

i do heat transfer i can do 10 sweatshirt for you.. email me [email protected]


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

How many colors? Email me [email protected]


----------

